# PetCo up to 50% off sat 9/15 only



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

http://slickdeals.net/f/5194440-Petco-Mystery-Coupon-50-Off-Entire-Purchase-Saturday-9-15-ONLY


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a pals card and apparently they already have my email but I never ever get emails from them! Is the barcode universal for everyone or a personal barcode unique to each individual?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I am not sure this was a post on another forum that I am a member of.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing its worth a try!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> I have a pals card and apparently they already have my email but I never ever get emails from them! Is the barcode universal for everyone or a personal barcode unique to each individual?


It looks like it's a universal code, and tracked with your pals card (so you can't use it twice).

I'm curious if it applies to the $1 gallon sale.. because I was already planning on picking up my 55g tomorrow.. but I may snag a few other goodies to go with it if this thing really DOES work (if not, I'm okay with that, the tank is already a score at $55, but the other things to go with it, like the glass canopy, lights, filter, etc will be cheaper in store at 50% off than buying online). I'm all excited, because now I plan on going in BEFORE I work in the morning rather than after


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I love that dollar a gallon..Went in Tuesday to exchange my tank AGAIN! 3rd 10 gallon in 2 months..I wish I had enough to upgrade to a 20L..I so want to put my community in one and turn my 10 gallon into a shrimp tank.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome! I was planning to stop by Petco on the way to my friend's wedding to pick up some things, so this is perfect timing--thanks for posting it! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Crap. I wish I had more money. This would help stock up on cat food. >.<


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh this is awesome! I'm going to Petco today! Yay! Thanks for sharing this coupon. (((BIGHUG)))


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Oh this is awesome! I'm going to Petco today! Yay! Thanks for sharing this coupon. (((BIGHUG)))


Hope iy's 50% off for all of us!

Heaters! 25w heaters!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

If those links are indeed correct for which percentage is which then they sure will be. *wink* *wink* Woo-hoo! *does a 50% off dance*


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes! 50% off?! Plus this forum has a little add in the corner for ABC's Once Upon a Time! Love that show!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

But when is the dollar per gallon sale?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

if im correct the $1 per gallon sale is still going and I think its over around the 22nd, but it might be the whole month I dont remember but I do think its currently


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> if im correct the $1 per gallon sale is still going and I think its over around the 22nd, but it might be the whole month I dont remember but I do think its currently


How the heck did I miss this sale! YIKES! I might splurge today for sure now. lol! :lol:


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> How the heck did I miss this sale! YIKES! I might splurge today for sure now. lol! :lol:


I want a 20 long so bad but our house is small nowhere to put it.

*cries*


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Woot I was going to petsmart today anyway! Now I'm going to petco!!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> I want a 20 long so bad but our house is small nowhere to put it.
> 
> *cries*


Thats what I got for the $1 sale and I was worried about the same thing lol, where on earth would I put it!? But I kicked the computer desk out, who needs a work space when you can have fish!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> Thats what I got for the $1 sale and I was worried about the same thing lol, where on earth would I put it!? But I kicked the computer desk out, who needs a work space when you can have fish!


LOL! I like your thinking. ;-)


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I must resist the 20 L!

heaters. heaters. heaters. I need heaters.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

It worked


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Worked for me  I spent $149.41 and saved $216.76... Woot!


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

My total was 450 and it was knocked down to 250! I was so excited! I bought 3 aqueon evolve 4's so I can get my boys out of their divided tank and into their own private little home...so spoiled! I got some stuff my bearded dragon and a stand for my 29 gall for the goldfish...It was seriously AWESOME! now im broke lol. Thank you OP for sharing this link! Couldnt have done it without you


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

They work! I used it today and bam, free heater with the savings and some petco cash I'd earned.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> My total was 450 and it was knocked down to 250! I was so excited! I bought 3 aqueon evolve 4's so I can get my boys out of their divided tank and into their own private little home...so spoiled! I got some stuff my bearded dragon and a stand for my 29 gall for the goldfish...It was seriously AWESOME! now im broke lol. Thank you OP for sharing this link! Couldnt have done it without you


Woah! Nice!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! That is fantastic! Nice job guys and gals. Yay! It worked for me as well. I bought a 10 gal aquarium deluxe kit, decorations, gravel, plants, Zebra Nerite snail, crickets, deluxe water tester, filter cartridges and more betta food. *giggles* Only spent $70! Woop woop! I was tempted to buy another Crested Gecko. I resisted though. Awww and they were so cute too!  Well In all a great day, huh?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

Apparently PetCo has caught on and changed the links around, but if you printed your couple earlier it should still work!

I took my folks to a Filipino church social, so haven't gone yet.

A so happy to have contributed to the happiness and health of your animals! And your wallet!

I my other board, tons of peeps cashed in as well!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

This just in:

One of the guys on my other board was told at his PetCo that their coupons had been hacked and they could no longer honor the 50% but they gave him 25% off.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Just as well for me bc I was very tempted to get another tank.

For which I have no room.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

$50 for a 5galon Fluval chi, heater, decorations, and airline tubbing. Woot!
Of course I forgot the Prime conditioner that I'm running low on *forhead slap*
So now I have a very nice tank for my office at work!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> One of the guys on my other board was told at his PetCo that their coupons had been hacked and they could no longer honor the 50% but they gave him 25% off.


I'm glad I went early! There were some indications by noon that certain stores weren't accepting the coupons at all.

I used the 50% for my big purchase this morning (before 9:30!) and then went to another Petco later and used the 25% off to buy the canopy for my 55g that the first store didn't have.

To be honest I don't think anyone is going to get in "trouble" for this.. if anything it will just point out that they need a more secure coupon system.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> if anything it will just point out that they need a more secure coupon system.


 
Hope they dont! I like these flawed coupons! LOL.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I'm not saying I mind either, but from a business standpoint, 50% off your WHOLE purchase is a fundamentally bad idea.. of course people are going to take advantage of it if they can (I did, obviously, and I don't really feel that bad about it because my actual savings really isn't anything close to the $216 printed on my receipt.. I probably saved more in the neighborhood of $80-100 on everything I bought, which is still significant, but it also points out that there's a reason I don't shop at Petco often - the prices are too high). Places like BB&B and JoAnn's offer coupons almost weekly, but they're typically valid for one item only... that one item gets you in the door, where you'll most likely buy other things too (unless you're very patient and keep waiting for coupons).


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very true. 
I rarely shop at Petco because they are so overpriced. 
I can buy pretty much everything they have at Amazon for much less, see the reviews and get free shipping provided I spent $25 or more. 
The Fluval Chi I got was priced at $69... Amazon sells it for $59
This was a good deal and I don't blame pet owners for wanting to buy as much as they can afford.


----------



## FlipShady 23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys, thanks again for posting this! I bought the Aqueon 50w heater and the Petco Aquatic Gardner for like $20-something bucks with that coupon (bill was over $40). :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> I can buy pretty much everything they have at Amazon for much less


Agreed, but it's hard to beat a 55 gallon for $27.50 before tax 

I buy a lot on Amazon.. I have prime and I'm super spoiled by their 2 day shipping.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

sarahspins said:


> Agreed, but it's hard to beat a 55 gallon for $27.50 before tax
> 
> I buy a lot on Amazon.. I have prime and I'm super spoiled by their 2 day shipping.


I meant in a regular day... not with this coupon. I did take advantage of it. I was surprised that they combined the $1 per galon sale with this coupon... I think it's great!

I shared this with a couple of people and one of them saved big but the other one went after they capped it to $25.


----------

